

Steve Jobs testing Photo Booth in 2005 - teaspoon
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150344003354357.371772.500729356

======
cicloid
In the coming weeks, more stuff like this will start to appear. I will be
really upset of why this appears, with him going away. But his biggest legacy
is a new generation of inspired people, going forward where he left us now.

